# house insurance values?



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

how much should our house be insured for?
the market value is around 100K at the moment

thanks Joec


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

I think it is for the total rebuild cost, so is usually less than the market value. If you have a mortgate provider they should know the info you are after.


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

yeh the mortgage provider sent us the renewal stuff during the week just wasnt sure of what the value should be around as they have it at 93k.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Top tip is not to use the company the mortgage provider suggest/offer , shop around


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

http://abi.bcis.co.uk/ :thumb:


----------

